# plows for home use



## ssscamaro (Sep 9, 2005)

hi what can anyone tell me about the cheap plows lowes sells and the pull behind plows like snowman for my 700 foot paved 10 foot wide driveway ?? Are either of these any good or should i look elsewhere ?? Any help would be apreciated . Thank You ,
Ryan


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Use the search function to check out Snow Bear plows. Unless I'm mistaken, these are the same plows being sold at Lowes, HD, BJ's, Sam's, etc. -- they're sold under different brand names, but they're the same plow.

The long and short of it is that they're not all that well respected, but they are probably fine if you don't beat the b'jesus out of them and only plan to use them for your own drive. But make no mistake about it... it is no where near the tool that a full strength plow is.

Personally, I feel like it's a better value to take the $1000 you would spend on that plow, and put it toward buying a full-strength used plow (I prefer Fisher, but that's subjective).

jp


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I second that motion :salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I know this is the non commercial forum, ( BUT  ) you sure have a lot of drive-way to plow and you will be plowing it hopefully for a long time am I right? so you all ready have a truck? why not get a plow that will give you years of service? There are some nice 8ft straight blade plows that are stronger and don't cost that much more. or do your self a favor and get an V blade if you plan on plowing more than a couple of times a year you'll be glade you did. 
good luck finding the right plow for you.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Remember guys non-com/pro forum....that said what do you plan on using/have as a plow vehicle ?
Where in Ma. are you located ? Are you in the woods or out in the flats where drifting might be a problem ? 
Paved is nice .... :redbounce


----------



## ssscamaro (Sep 9, 2005)

*home use plow*

Thank you to everyone for replies. I will be using our 1995 suburban 1/2ton 4wd for plowing .. It is in excellent mechanical condition, strong running 350 fresh rebuilt 4l60 trans, all new spicer ujoints , new 8 ply truck tires, all new front end etc etc... Is it worth spending the $2000- 3000 for a new plow for this vehicle just for my own use?? would i end up beating the truck to death using it?? Would i be better off in long run paying someone to do the snow removal?? How much would i expect to pay for this ?? The driveway is 700 feet long 10 foot wide with several gradual curves and a slight incline, it is in the wooods so drifting should be at a minimum. Thanks


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Where in Ma. are you ?
See if there is a reputable plow dealer in your area and see if he has anything used. As far a wrecking your truck .....you have a nice paved drive that's good ...nice and smooth. It's like most things..... run hard and abused nothing holds up for long.If you haven't plowed before, see if you can find someone on this forum or in your neighborhood that might come over and give you a few pointers.
If they are in 'the' business, assure them you are only plowing your drive not going into competition with them.


----------



## ssscamaro (Sep 9, 2005)

*plowing home*

located in easthampton mass. going to southampton in a few weeks. Any dealers you recomend that may have used equipment?? Any brands you would recomend or recomend to stay away from?? Are the rear plows any good ?? Reason i ask is truck already has a class 3 receiver on it ( i tow my car trailer and car with it.. at least till tommorrow ..am selling to buy a plow and other things for new house ...sad thing) do the rear plows work any good ?? Looks easy to remove ( my wife is daily driver of suburban doesnt want to drive around with a plow on it so needs to go on and off easily) but i would think in deep snow you may get stuck cause you would be running over snow before plowing . Ryan


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi SSSCamaro! Honestly, buying a home depot plow is like buying your ratchet from the dollar store. You would be better served with a regular duty 7 1/2 foot plow with a quick mount system such as the Western ultramount (or Blizzard or Boss)... Will last you forever and fetch a good buck if/when you go to sell... 
If you stay with a std duty plow the weight on the front end of the truck stays manageable and you can move the plow around off-season without killing yourself...
(Tell us about that Camaro too)


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

I bought a rear mounted plow from Driveway Superplow near Albany, NY. Probably not too far from your location in Western Mass. http://www.superplow.com/video.html

I have a 250 ft driveway that starts at single width and ends at triple width. I looked at the Snowman and Daniels back blades, but realized I wouldn't be able to do any stacking with them because they only plow pulling the blade. With the Driveway Superplow, I can stack snow and plow driving in reverse. I think the scrape is actually cleaner when plowing in reverse.

Here's an old post on the Superplow. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15480&highlight=superplow If you do a search of this site, you'll probably turn up some more discussions.

I've used it for 3 winters and am quite happy with it. It's built well and rests on a dolly when not mounted; it takes just a few minutes to attach. I've had no problem getting stuck with high snow. Generally, you'd want to plow with the storm and not let it accumulate more than 6 inches between runs. When it snows more than 6 inches of heavy, wet snow overnight while I'm sleeping, I just raise the blade a few inches to shave it down to a more manageable amount. I would have preferred a front-mounted plow, but they don't make them for my SUV.

Glenn


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Camero,
Pick up your phone book look in the yellow pages (snow removal,plows etc)
Find local dealers ,go talk with them and see if you can score a used unit.
If price is a concern and you don't have more than a grand ,SB is my suggestion. (Springfield Lowes/Eastfield Mall).
I think a pull unit will not be the best for you and a 700 foot drive.


----------



## jeepplow (Sep 23, 2003)

I have used a snowbear on my Wrangler for two years now. Only plowed my 500 foot circle drive and a couple neighbors. The plow has worked great for me. Its much easier to manuver than the F350/7.5 Western I had before getting the personal plow.

This plow will work great for limited use. Most of the folks on this site that have used a snowbear have had good luck with them.

I have not used a rear plow so I can't/won't comment on them.

As everyone says, if you don't abuse the equipment, it will hold up.

I'm a satisfied Snowbear user.


----------



## ssscamaro (Sep 9, 2005)

*plow for home*

Thanks for the replies ..will go shopping now and see what i find. Any otherfeedback out ther would be great also !! sixspeed, by the way 69 camaro was street /strip car 511 bbc ( high compression race fuel) i assembled entire drivetrain, very stock looking car ..ran 970s on motor ,with some nitrous 905 at 151 mph all on 10 inch tires through the mufflers !! Great car owned for 13 years gonna miss it!! Ryan ..thanks again for plow info ..


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

ssscamaro said:


> Thanks for the replies ..will go shopping now and see what i find. Any otherfeedback out ther would be great also !! sixspeed, by the way 69 camaro was street /strip car 511 bbc ( high compression race fuel) i assembled entire drivetrain, very stock looking car ..ran 970s on motor ,with some nitrous 905 at 151 mph all on 10 inch tires through the mufflers !! Great car owned for 13 years gonna miss it!! Ryan ..thanks again for plow info ..


Nothing like 7 bolt valve covers!!! Now you'll want another project car (or do you have one already???).

Or maybe you can be like RATLOVER here who gets 11.7's out of his Duramax regular cab!  Best of both worlds fun at the strip and fun in the snow!


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

SSSCamaro Hi I am from Adams MA not to far from you. A local dealer were I go to buy plows and have them serviced that is in my town is called Maple Grove Equipment. I know they have a 7.5 foot Fisher plow used sitting in there lot. Don't know how much they want for it but I could ask if you are interested.
Let me know.


----------



## ssscamaro (Sep 9, 2005)

*used plow*

99 zr2 That would be great if you could check for me. I assume that all the frame mounts are different?/ does anyone know whats compatable as in make and model of different vehicles with my 95 1/2 ton 4wd suburban ?? Ryan


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

If you're in East or Southampton, drive down rt 10 into Westfield. Thats where I am.

After you enter Westfield, there will be a place on your right called "ACT".... right next to Freighliner....they handle Fisher, Meyer and others. They're efficient, do installs and repairs. 

If you keep going another 3 miles or so, there's a new place handling blizzards....on your right headed down the hill after the turnpike entrance.


These are your best bets for the area with regard to info/purchase/service. Theres a Western dealer in West Springfield (Bart truck equipment) but they didn't seem too knowledgeable when I went there.



If you get stuck drop me a note. I might be able to come up with a little more info.


In our area, your 700 foot X 10ft wide drive would probably run you $75 per push or so (real rough guess). Plowing yourself gives you a lot of control over when its done but 28 storms a year or so at $75 a shot is still cheaper than a plow rig overall. I guess it also depends on your drive and where you're located.


----------



## Highland Ranger (Aug 23, 2005)

28 X 75 is $2100

That'll get you two Snowbears and about 2/3 of a Fisher.

Seems to me, if you have the truck, makes sense to do it yourself with such a short payback period.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Highland Ranger said:


> 28 X 75 is $2100
> 
> That'll get you two Snowbears and about 2/3 of a Fisher.
> 
> Seems to me, if you have the truck, makes sense to do it yourself with such a short payback period.


Agrred..if he's using his truck and doesn't need to buy one and just wants the plow on it.. I don't know what a snow bear costs, but a small Fisher would be about $3000--- not sure about the homesteader.

Just for the convienence, I'd plow that myself too!!

And the almanac said another snowy one this year so an inexpensive plow would pay itself off real fast. And I'm sure your neighbors would appreciate it too!


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I had a homesteader on my old truck and I think that it was about 2,800 installed.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

For the right situation...the Snowbear works well. If you do not have a HD truck...or have a 2wd truck...or a small truck/van..then the Snowbear is for you. 

Have a few seasons under my belt using the SB on my Chevy 2wd truck..Never got stuck. Always was able to clear the driveway (and street once in a while) without problem. 

The SB is a lot better than most people give it credit for. Well made, easy to use, and inexpensive...and one of the only, if not the only, plow for small trucks

Don't sell it short..For a grand or so...it is the deal of the year.

If you (or your wallet and truck) can handle a 'real' plow..go for it.. for a driveway...the SB is more than enough

Paul


----------



## ssscamaro (Sep 9, 2005)

*home plow*

Hi i decided on the snowbear ..got it at home depot ..no payment for 12 months .$1200 with tax .it will either prove itself or be ruined by time i pay it. Will repost after 1st plowing experience ..thanks to all that replied. Ryan


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I would love to see the snowbear in action...Anyone??


----------



## jeepplow (Sep 23, 2003)

Snowbear has a couple videos on their website. I have been using my snowbear plow for two years in mid-Michigan. We get about the same snowfall as the south shore of Mass. I'm from Bridgewater, MA. 

It has worked great for me and my Wrangler. Takes about 3 minutes to attach/detach. 

I think its worth the $1-1200.

Mike


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

mikelawtown said:


> I would love to see the snowbear in action...Anyone??


How is this? My snowbear - last year - click here

Not perfect..but not bad...been using it for a few years now..still looks like new - very little rust on it..works great..

I have replaced the utility lights from the light kit with a real plow light head (low/high/turn signals) and wired it in to the factory lights (with relays) so I don't have a separate switch for the plow lights.

here is a shot of a mountain I made with the plow - higher than a car (car buried in background). Maybe not impressive to owners of 'real' plows..but certainly better/easier than shoveling by hand..or even using a snowblower.










another shot from the series:









Paul


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

sscamaro, I guess Iam alittle to late. I got a price yesterday on that plow I mentioned. It was a 7.5 ft Fisher MM1 with mount for 2,500 cash and carry. It also comes with all the wireing to hookit up. I believe that the guy said that it was 3 or 4 years old.

Well good luck with the snowbear.


----------



## MR PLOW (Jan 1, 2005)

*To Buy Or Not To Buy A Snowbear*

Hey camaro,
I have plowing with a snowbear for over 10 years.
The plow worked so well, I bought a 2nd snowbear 
for my 2nd truck.
I plow with a 1990 trooper with a 4cyl.
and with a 1999 durango. I do residential and Commercial lots 
and driveways along with a few private roads. 
Check out my website.
I also have a strip only 1970 nova running 9.90 on 
all motor, my best times were 8.40s until that
motor past away :crying:


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

mr-plow,


I like your website---good job! 
Have you gotten any business from it or only from other marketing? Just remember,,,, there could be another blizzard of 2005!!


----------



## MR PLOW (Jan 1, 2005)

*Mr-plow Website*

Hey Kramer,
Thanks, most of my work comes from word of mouth. I do not knock on doors or make phone calls. My two trucks do my advertising for me with the phone number, e mail address, and website on the back window.
I would say 25% of my work comes from my website. (not bad for $3.99 a month) The website is less than a year old and I have almost 1500 hits already!


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Are there 2 sizes at HD? The one i saw outside there looked smaller, i have to say pics look great..


----------



## MR PLOW (Jan 1, 2005)

*Snowbear Size*

I have a 6.5 and a 7.0 snowbear plow, the smaller plow is blue and the bigger plow is yellow. They are both 24 inchs tall. Dont ask why the dirffernt colors, nobody seems to know.


----------



## LISnow (Oct 29, 2005)

Bought my Snowbear Flexblade last fall, uses class 3 reciever front mount, haven't used it yet, installing front class 3 this weekend getting ready for the snow. 2 small driveways to maintain (total of 150' of driveway).

I'll post video and results later in the season.

The Flexblade has a Poly moldboard, electric actuator (no winch) wireless remote. Location is Smithtown area Long Island NY. We get anytwhere from 1/2 inch to 1 ft per storm... mostly curious on how it will handle the pile at the end of the driveway fron the town trucks.

I think I should have ordered the lights, but seems like snowbear version is a little lame.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

LISnow said:


> Bought my Snowbear Flexblade last fall, uses class 3 reciever front mount, haven't used it yet, installing front class 3 this weekend getting ready for the snow. 2 small driveways to maintain (total of 150' of driveway).
> 
> I'll post video and results later in the season.
> 
> ...


I agree with snowbears version of lights, they look ghetto how they just kinda angle off and stuff.


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*had success w/snowbear*

I've been reading alot about the bad with personal plows thought I would put my two cents in. I've been using a Snowbear for 3 years(this year will be my 4th). Have had darn good success with it. You just have to remember ,with all personnal plows, it is light weight. I got mine for that reason.I didnt want a bunch of weight hanging out the front of my truck. Haven't had any major problems with mine. Even revised the angler to a winch/cable power angler(getting lazy in my old age).Just remember It's a personnal/non-commercial plow.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

Vasser in greenfield sometimes they have used plows open 24 hours during storms


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

GSORK, Ssscamero bought a SB back in Oct.

Vassars is a good family run business dealing just with plows.


----------

